# Missy State's new 5*



## Horns (Jun 2, 2016)

Simmons was on video punching a woman several times. Anything for a 5*?

https://www.seccountry.com/mississi...ems-like-a-docile-young-man-will-be-evaluated


----------



## riprap (Jun 2, 2016)

Both Miss schools are catching on to the process.


----------



## Horns (Jun 2, 2016)

riprap said:


> Both Miss schools are catching on to the process.



We kick them out hitting a woman and Miss State takes one after he hits one. Anything to win.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 2, 2016)

Horns said:


> We kick them out hitting a woman and Miss State takes one after he hits one. Anything to win.



Agreed I don't think Coach Kirb's is a softie like CMR.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 3, 2016)

It's the only way the small SEC schools can keep up. They'll take ANY special talent. 

ODR must be so proud.. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...horrible-example-by-admitting-jeffrey-simmons


----------



## Horns (Jun 3, 2016)

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/sec-football/mississippi-state-made-wrong-call-on-jeffery-simmons/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 3, 2016)

Going to be interesting to see what Mullen does now that Dak isn't back there to save the game.. 

I personally think he should have jumped to another larger program 2 seasons ago when his stock was the highest.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 3, 2016)

They only care about black lives when it comes to whites or cops vs them. Otherwise they can beat kill rape each other all day long SMH!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I personally think he should have jumped to another larger program 2 seasons ago when his stock was the highest.



This.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 3, 2016)

browning slayer said:


> i personally think he should have jumped to another larger program 2 seasons ago when his stock was the highest.





gold ranger said:


> this.



x 3.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 3, 2016)

riprap said:


> Both Miss schools are catching on to the process.



Not just the Mississippi schools, but all of college football. The NCAA needs to come up with mandatory punishments so there is no wiggle room for the schools. Whether it is Bama, UGA, Auburn, Utenn or any other school, the rules and suspensions would all be the same. This is getting out of hand and it is only going to get worse as long as society carries this entitlement mentality.


----------



## Horns (Jun 3, 2016)

fairhope said:


> Not just the Mississippi schools, but all of college football. The NCAA needs to come up with mandatory punishments so there is no wiggle room for the schools. Whether it is Bama, UGA, Auburn, Utenn or any other school, the rules and suspensions would all be the same. This is getting out of hand and it is only going to get worse as long as society carries this entitlement mentality.



Agreed. When commissioners talk about transfers with legal issues, there is a problem.


----------



## Horns (Jun 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Going to be interesting to see what Mullen does now that Dak isn't back there to save the game..
> 
> I personally think he should have jumped to another larger program 2 seasons ago when his stock was the highest.



Agreed 1000%. They are about to spin back down to the bottom of SEC west.


----------



## Horns (Jun 3, 2016)

Contradiction?

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/sec-football/greg-sankey-jeffery-simmons-ruling/


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 3, 2016)

After I've read and listened to a lot about this I don't see the kid in the wrong. Head of household seeing his kid sister getting a fight with a woman who causes trouble constantly with your family you step in and try to finish it. I think we should stop with the hitting a "woman" cries. That's not a "woman" he hit let's be honest. If she's acting a fool then what's he supposed to do? Sit there and watch his sister get killed? Would y'all? I have one sister and I'd literally kill for her even if it's a woman don't care.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> After I've read and listened to a lot about this I don't see the kid in the wrong. Head of household seeing his kid sister getting a fight with a woman who causes trouble constantly with your family you step in and try to finish it. I think we should stop with the hitting a "woman" cries. That's not a "woman" he hit let's be honest. If she's acting a fool then what's he supposed to do? Sit there and watch his sister get killed? Would y'all? I have one sister and I'd literally kill for her even if it's a woman don't care.



As always in life, there is a story, with perceptions at each end of the spectrum, and the truth usually lies somewhere in the middle!!! Obviously, there are the thugs in life, that the truth is very easy to see. In stories like this, unless you were actually a witness to everything, its hard too understand why a person may have taken the action they did?


----------



## Horns (Jun 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> As always in life, there is a story, with perceptions at each end of the spectrum, and the truth usually lies somewhere in the middle!!! Obviously, there are the thugs in life, that the truth is very easy to see. In stories like this, unless you were actually a witness to everything, its hard too understand why a person may have taken the action they did?



Agreed. Unless my sister was about to be stabbed or getting triple teamed, I would not hit a woman. Stories I have read says video shows multiple hits to this woman. The SEC president won't back Miss State's decision.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 3, 2016)

He did hit her more than a few times. I just feel everyone wants equality well let's start dealing with these things like that. I'm not talking about walking up to some women on the street and knocking them out I'm talking about defending your blood. I would never hit one just to be doing it but once a woman wants to play the role of a man and try to fight me or my family hey they get what they get. I think when it all plays out he will get suspended for more games. But for his case I don't see it fair to end his career/life just yet. We talk about coaches teaching and growing young kids into good men I think this is a good chance at that.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 5, 2016)

I've got to give the kid the benefit of the doubt, if this type thing is not in his past he shouldnt be punished (unless theres more to the story)


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> He did hit her more than a few times. I just feel everyone wants equality well let's start dealing with these things like that. I'm not talking about walking up to some women on the street and knocking them out I'm talking about defending your blood. I would never hit one just to be doing it but once a woman wants to play the role of a man and try to fight me or my family hey they get what they get. I think when it all plays out he will get suspended for more games. But for his case I don't see it fair to end his career/life just yet. We talk about coaches teaching and growing young kids into good men I think this is a good chance at that.



So, how many girlfriends have you given black eyes?

I don't need to punch a woman multiple times to subdue her. And someone his size doesn't either.


----------



## Scott G (Jun 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I just feel everyone wants equality



Don't they all? Until the buttwhippin or grass cuttin starts?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, how many girlfriends have you given black eyes?
> 
> I don't need to punch a woman multiple times to subdue her. And someone his size doesn't either.



Ive never had a gf or any woman for that matter try and beat me up or my sister so ive never hit one. But youre right his size he coulda handled it diff but I think it was heat of the moment thing I don't think he should be judged over 5 sec mistake. Yet


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ive never had a gf or any woman for that matter try and beat me up or my sister so ive never hit one. But youre right his size he coulda handled it diff but I think it was heat of the moment thing I don't think he should be judged over 5 sec mistake. Yet




That's where you are wrong. Shouldn't be judged? He repeatedly hit the woman after she had fallen to the ground. Yeah, he should be judged!

Greg Sanky doesn't say he's comfortable with it.. 

http://espn.go.com/college-football...sissippi-state-decision-admit-jeffery-simmons


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 6, 2016)

Like Ive said but I forget you cant read..I don't think he should be judged for a 5 sec lapse of judgment he had while watching his little sister getting beat up. Now if proof comes out that hes always been in trouble that hes always hit women for reasons other than defending family that hes into gangs/drugs then yeah he shouldn't be allowed to benefit from a free ride to a big university. From what I read though he has a clean record other than this. You are so quick to judge ppl and schools man I feel bad for you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Like Ive said but I forget you cant read..I don't think he should be judged for a 5 sec lapse of judgment he had while watching his little sister getting beat up. Now if proof comes out that hes always been in trouble that hes always hit women for reasons other than defending family that hes into gangs/drugs then yeah he shouldn't be allowed to benefit from a free ride to a big university. From what I read though he has a clean record other than this. You are so quick to judge ppl and schools man I feel bad for you.



Proof?? You know, you say you are educated but for some reason you sure do like to stick up for these thugs. Beating women, doing drugs and all for the sake of football. 

Have you even seen the video? Let me help you little vol.. Click on the link below.. 

http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...ault-video-enrolled/bzqdggtb3xfo1mt624uemh56q

Yep, it sure looks like someone was defending someone.. Looks like a typical day in the Hood. He could have ended it all but instead HE'S the one that let it go on.


So please tell me how I'm quick to judge when the PROOF is in front of you. You Vols are something else..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Like Ive said but I forget you cant read..I don't think he should be judged for a 5 sec lapse of judgment he had while watching his little sister getting beat up. Now if proof comes out that hes always been in trouble that hes always hit women for reasons other than defending family that hes into gangs/drugs then yeah he shouldn't be allowed to benefit from a free ride to a big university. From what I read though he has a clean record other than this. You are so quick to judge ppl and schools man I feel bad for you.





Browning Slayer said:


> Proof?? You know, you say you are educated but for some reason you sure do like to stick up for these thugs. Beating women, doing drugs and all for the sake of football.
> 
> Have you even seen the video? Let me help you little vol.. Click on the link below..
> 
> ...



Let's see your spin on this one Vol... 

Using the ladies head like a speed bag..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 6, 2016)

You're late to the party someone already posted the vid here. That woman had bad blood with family for years. That woman was fighting his little sister. Him being a brother got a kick of adrenaline and decided he wanted to help/protect his family. You really do fail at reading as Ive explain my thoughts on this already. Again this is my opinion..its not the gospel. Contrary to your belief your OPINION isn't gospel either. From everything ive read this kid made a mistake in those 10 sec and personally I don't think he should be judged for them. Judge not lest ye be judged..but I forget you are so perfect you can call everyone and every school out huh.


----------



## Horns (Jun 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Like Ive said but I forget you cant read..I don't think he should be judged for a 5 sec lapse of judgment he had while watching his little sister getting beat up. Now if proof comes out that hes always been in trouble that hes always hit women for reasons other than defending family that hes into gangs/drugs then yeah he shouldn't be allowed to benefit from a free ride to a big university. From what I read though he has a clean record other than this. You are so quick to judge ppl and schools man I feel bad for you.



So what if in those 5 seconds he shot someone instead of punching them. Should that be let go as well? After punching the next step is a higher grade of violence.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 6, 2016)

Also AGAIN for those who cant read (slayer) If it comes out this kid is a "thug" then ms st is wrong and should rescind his scholly asap. I do not support thugs or woman beaters..but I bet slayer has some Hershel things in his house..js.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 6, 2016)

Horns said:


> So what if in those 5 seconds he shot someone instead of punching them. Should that be let go as well? After punching the next step is a higher grade of violence.



Of course not at that point you've attempted to take someones life..you can fight with someone and not be attempting to kill them. Ppl done it for years in school yards but now days with the social media the liberal agendas and the youtubes "fighting" is attempted murder to some.


----------



## Horns (Jun 6, 2016)

I will say that I was raised so you don't hit a woman. So my opinion is that the guy crossed the line. Even if for 5 seconds, he should be judged by his actions. He's lucky that the girl's brother didn't dust him.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 6, 2016)

Horns said:


> I will say that I was raised so you don't hit a woman. So my opinion is that the guy crossed the line. Even if for 5 seconds, he should be judged by his actions. He's lucky that the girl's brother didn't dust him.



And that's fine! I havnt said anything negative or questioned anyone elses opinion on this matter. I was just stating mine then I have to defend being diff. Always


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You're late to the party someone already posted the vid here. That woman had bad blood with family for years. That woman was fighting his little sister. Him being a brother got a kick of adrenaline and decided he wanted to help/protect his family. You really do fail at reading as Ive explain my thoughts on this already. Again this is my opinion..its not the gospel. Contrary to your belief your OPINION isn't gospel either. From everything ive read this kid made a mistake in those 10 sec and personally I don't think he should be judged for them. Judge not lest ye be judged..but I forget you are so perfect you can call everyone and every school out huh.



Late to the party? No, making sure you are standing behind this behavior. It's funny, you like to bring up my integrity but you allow this behavior. This was not the Hatfields and McCoy's.. This is typical behavior that happens in the projects. For a man his size to use ANY ladies head as a speed bag is wrong. This was not a fight to the death. This was 2 over weight loud mouths going at it. Did his sister look like she needed help? Looked to me like she was doing just fine. If this fight was so bad why didn't 1 of the other dozen folks break it up? Cause it was entertainment to them..

You are ridiculous!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> And that's fine! I havnt said anything negative or questioned anyone elses opinion on this matter. I was just stating mine then I have to defend being diff. Always




 Only your's is in question here..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2016)

4x4, you are also the one that thinks nothing happened at all up at UT.. It was all the women making things up for money..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Only your's is in question here..



Apparently in Chatsworth men still just run around and club their women over the head and drag them home by their hair when it's dinner time..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Apparently in Chatsworth men still just run around and club their women over the head and drag them home by their hair when it's dinner time..



Classless

Nothing else can be said for you..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Classless
> 
> Nothing else can be said for you..



Says the guy that allows this behavior.. You should take a long look in the mirror after reading your posts and re-think "classless"..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 6, 2016)

Im not the one judging you or the town you live in and calling them names bec you have a diff opinion than me. That in itself is classless. Youd do great in Russia! You gotta be real proud I bet!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im not the one judging you or the town you live in and calling them names bec you have a diff opinion than me. That in itself is classless. Youd do great in Russia! You gotta be real proud I bet!



Name calling??  

Different opinion? No!

Different upbringing! I've seen the video and under NO circumstance should the guy of hit that woman in the head repeatedly! And whoever disagrees with me after seeing the video, I have no problem calling them out. It was garbage and that's why he shouldn't have been enrolled at Miss State. I don't know 1 Dawg on here that would want him at UGA after seeing that video. Period!

You say 5 second lack of judgement.. Looks like he had an entire life of being around this behavior.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2016)

Horns said:


> I will say that I was raised so you don't hit a woman. So my opinion is that the guy crossed the line. Even if for 5 seconds, he should be judged by his actions.



THIS!!^^^

Somebody gets it..


----------



## Amoo (Jun 15, 2016)

Bottom line for me is I don't want this crap in my program as do any of the rest of us.  The reality is though, most all of these kids come from backgrounds like this.

Y'all really telling me if that kinda thing is going down in your neck of the woods people are going to be standing around taking video and watching it happen?  Not around here it wouldn't be.

I may be a dirty Gata and Dirty MSU fan, but I've always been a fan of the two strike rule.  Give these kids their 1 screw up (obviously for something like rape/murder it's different), give them a chance to learn from their mistakes and if they keep making them, send them off to Auburn via FCS.

Do I have a problem with the incident?  Yes.  Do I have a problem that this kid happened to get caught on video for what a lot of these kids at all of our programs are doing because of the situations they grow up in?  Not really.

I'm not condoning what he did, but anybody who wants a one strike and your gone policy isn't seeing the world for what it really is today and where these kids are coming from.


----------



## Amoo (Jun 15, 2016)

Also sorry for the mini-Necro was down in Keaton Beach catchin sea bass and paint mouths all weekend


----------

